# Clinic recommendations for rhinoplasty



## smallface

Planning to go to Korea in July for primary rhino (silicone with DCF), lateral cantho, facial asymmetry correction (cheekbone area) & forehead augmentation. These are the clinics I've narrowed down for rhino - being the most important surgery to me.

Which would be your top choice in terms of surgeon skill and style - distinguishable difference, not subtle -at least not at the tip.

ASPS http://en.asps.co.kr/info/info02.asp

Nana - but they use rib and not DCF http://en.nanaprs.com/

Koko - Heard good reviews about Dr. Cho Bae Jang https://sites.google.com/view/koko-plastic-surgery-clinic/

The Plus http://theplus.asia/eng/

Kowon  https://korea-plastic-surgery-database.com/for/kowon-plastic-surgery.html


Any other skilled rhino surgeon recs? I'm looking more at surgeon skill and track record than clinic or brand name. 

I'm looking to increase bridge and reshape the tip - too fleshy and bulbous with thick skin. Open to revision rhino surgeons - pretty sure they're more skilled.

Would you recommend going for rib or silicone + DCF or ear cartilage? Which has the longest shelf life - ie less warping/shifting/rejection?


Thanks!


----------



## Ellie Choi

Great list, you could also consider MINE clinic as well. Their price policy very friendly and results are wonderful


----------



## smallface

Ellie Choi said:


> Great list, you could also consider MINE clinic as well. Their price policy very friendly and results are wonderful



Thanks! Did you get yours done there?


----------



## Ellie Choi

smallface said:


> Thanks! Did you get yours done there?


Not yet, because I had my eyes done there and now need time to save some money, but I think in 2 months I'll be able to get the surgery done. Also two of my friends done hump reduction surgery and was very satisfied with the results✌️


----------



## carolecaro

Are you me? I also want to go to Korea this July, also looking to get rhinoplasty (have low nose bridge/bulbous nose) with silicone implant + DCF but am having trouble narrowing down clinics. 
For rib rhinoplasty I was considering Cocoline, Hanabi and Dr Jin
Cocoline aesthetic is a little too natural for me? 
Not convinced of Dr. Jin's aesthetic
I think the doctor at Hanabi uses a single rib piece instead of DCF

Have seen a couple Chinese streamers who have done half silicone and rib with great results so that's why I'm considering it. How did you find the clinics on your list?


----------



## julie93

Ellie Choi said:


> Great list, you could also consider MINE clinic as well. Their price policy very friendly and results are wonderful



I got my nose done there and I recommend it as well


----------



## imnotcool

Do you guys know any good clinic for revision rhinoplasty? It's going to be my 6th... rhinoplasty.


----------



## smallface

carolecaro said:


> Are you me? I also want to go to Korea this July, also looking to get rhinoplasty (have low nose bridge/bulbous nose) with silicone implant + DCF but am having trouble narrowing down clinics.
> For rib rhinoplasty I was considering Cocoline, Hanabi and Dr Jin
> Cocoline aesthetic is a little too natural for me?
> Not convinced of Dr. Jin's aesthetic
> I think the doctor at Hanabi uses a single rib piece instead of DCF
> 
> Have seen a couple Chinese streamers who have done half silicone and rib with great results so that's why I'm considering it. How did you find the clinics on your list?



LOL wanna be surgery buddies?

I heard some complaints about Dr Jin (Premium nose) so you might want to check it out before putting him on your list.

Yeah Hanabi and Cocoline are known for rib which is what I initially wanted but everyone says rib is hard/stiff/warps at the tip so I'm rethinking it and thinking of going with something more flexi - DCF. 

Half silicon half rib...how does that work? Which part gets what?

I've been researching for years and it scares me how one moment a surgeon can be praised here and tomorrow you come and find out he's botched someone. I'm only going to make my final decision after f2f.


----------



## smallface

Ellie Choi said:


> Not yet, because I had my eyes done there and now need time to save some money, but I think in 2 months I'll be able to get the surgery done. Also two of my friends done hump reduction surgery and was very satisfied with the results✌



Who's the surgeon to ask for. I'm looking to add height tho and reshape the tip to be less fleshy.


----------



## Surgerysearching

I've heard of VIP clinic. It might be a little pricey though


----------



## corgeous

I am also planning to get rhinoplasty (am siding towards silicone for bridge and ear cartilage for tip). Currently have 2 clinics on my list - The Nan and Hyundai Aesthetics.

Based on my research, as compared to rib rhinoplasty, silicone is a better choice coz less risk of warping and reabsoption, low rejection and gives a nice smooth curve to the nose bridge. And last longer too as the shape seldom changes. For tip, ear cartilages are the best so far.


----------



## remembermec0c0

I need a revision rhino and have been seeing Dr Cho's name here and there but no actual reviews. Any got surgery from him? I also heard about Nose Lab


----------



## harubaru

julie93 said:


> I got my nose done there and I recommend it as well


Heyya! Just wondering, can you please share your experience with Mine clinic? I've never heard about this clinic before but since a few of you say its good, now im intrigued.

Thank you


----------



## johnweak24

wannabe ps


----------



## Kuromi_Love

jason2244 said:


> wannabe ps



Wannabe? I read in another thread that they are ghosting and blocking English-speaking people on their Kakao at the moment.


----------



## krza

I didnt know you can to silicone and dcf. I'm interested in silicone rhinoplasty and so far I'm really impressed with Marble's dr. seo's result. But I dont know if they do dcf rhinoplasty.


----------



## johnweak24

they do reply during March, they have 3D CT & Scanner which most other clinic don’t have.


----------



## leanna@tran

I had revision eye surgery at Wannabe and am pretty disappointed   

I have seen patients that went for primary though and got beautiful results. And one of them had primary rhino with hump removal - result was beautiful 

It can be I was the only unlucky one. Or perhaps they are bad in revision (for eye)


----------



## johnweak24

what kind of revision you did to your eye at wannabe and which clinic before that? i‘m plan to do ptosis correction at wannabe


----------



## leanna@tran

jason2244 said:


> what kind of revision you did to your eye at wannabe and which clinic before that? i‘m plan to do ptosis correction at wannabe




I had revision upper blepharoplasty w. ptosis correction at Wannabe last year. So unhappy with my results 

At the time I was in Korea, several other girls I was writing to had first eye surgery at the same clinic, but they got amazing results !!!  

I guess the problem is that they are not good at revision cases (thick lids like mine).


----------



## mmsnyc

Hi, have you go to korea and did the surgery? Which clinic do you choose? The mandatory 14 days quarantine is ok?


----------



## mmsnyc

jason2244 said:


> they do reply during March, they have 3D CT & Scanner which most other clinic don’t have.


Which clinic is this?


----------



## Mazikeen

jason2244 said:


> what kind of revision you did to your eye at wannabe and which clinic before that? i‘m plan to do ptosis correction at wannabe


Don't go to Wannabe for revision, Dr. Cha is only good for primary surgery. For revision I would recommend Dr. Seo - Dot Plastic surgery, Dr. Chung Eve plastic surgery or Dr. Shin Shinseung.


----------



## Mazikeen

leanna@tran said:


> I had revision upper blepharoplasty w. ptosis correction at Wannabe last year. So unhappy with my results
> 
> At the time I was in Korea, several other girls I was writing to had first eye surgery at the same clinic, but they got amazing results !!!
> 
> I guess the problem is that they are not good at revision cases (thick lids like mine).


Dr. Cha is only good at primary surgeries.  For revision I would recommend Dr. Seo - Dot Plastic surgery, Dr. Chung Eve plastic surgery or Dr. Shin Shinseung.


----------



## Mazikeen

Kuromi_Love said:


> Wannabe? I read in another thread that they are ghosting and blocking English-speaking people on their Kakao at the moment.


Lmao, I was ghosted too when I inquired about revision rhinoplasty.  I think he avoids complicated cases.


----------



## smallface

imnotcool said:


> Do you guys know any good clinic for revision rhinoplasty? It's going to be my 6th... rhinoplasty.



Were your previous surgeries all done in Korea? And if you don't mind to share, which clinics you went to?


----------



## smallface

corgeous said:


> I am also planning to get rhinoplasty (am siding towards silicone for bridge and ear cartilage for tip). Currently have 2 clinics on my list - The Nan and Hyundai Aesthetics.
> 
> Based on my research, as compared to rib rhinoplasty, silicone is a better choice coz less risk of warping and reabsoption, low rejection and gives a nice smooth curve to the nose bridge. And last longer too as the shape seldom changes. For tip, ear cartilages are the best so far.



I read ear cartilage is too soft and moves around/pokes out. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## corgeous

smallface said:


> I read ear cartilage is too soft and moves around/pokes out. Just my 2 cents.



Thanks for the tip! What do u recommend for tip then? =)


----------



## smallface

corgeous said:


> Thanks for the tip! What do u recommend for tip then? =)



Septal (what I was recommended so far) or just go for dcf


----------



## Lia336

Does anybody have experience with Answer Plastic Surgery ?


----------



## Soulhappy

Answer has great reviews in Korean sites and the doctor is very ethical (at least based on his YouTube vids).

Not the type to push for random procedures unlike other doctors/consultants in Korea.


----------



## shirumm

has anyone done rhinoplasty after orthognatic surgery? my nose became crooked after the double jaw surgery and my nose widened as well.


----------



## jackieknows

I’m also planning to get a revision rhinoplasty in SK this September. I had a gortex with ear cartilage rhinoplasty 5yrs ago and was good for the first 3 years and a year after that it start to change and got wider than my original nose. Can anyone recommend a good clinic for revision? I also contacted docfinderkorea since I don’t speak and know nothing about South Korea.


----------



## staceyjung

I've seen an app to compare prices and reviews. it helps me a lot. Check out "all about mei" app


----------



## jackieknows

staceyjung said:


> I've seen an app to compare prices and reviews. it helps me a lot. Check out "all about mei" app


Awesome thank you!


----------



## staceyjung

jackieknows said:


> Awesome thank you!


Hope it helps you


----------



## ungdigi

hmm... ASPS I don't recommend 
I have heard that the first clinic you mentioned is on the black list, chosen by the Korean government due to much medical accidents.


----------



## zubuyu

jackieknows said:


> I’m also planning to get a revision rhinoplasty in SK this September. I had a gortex with ear cartilage rhinoplasty 5yrs ago and was good for the first 3 years and a year after that it start to change and got wider than my original nose. Can anyone recommend a good clinic for revision? I also contacted docfinderkorea since I don’t speak and know nothing about South Korea.


I highly recommend finding your own clinics and hiring a translator yourself. From what I've heard doc finder Korea only takes you to hospitals that they have agreements with? With that said, I am researching into revision clinics as well and so far I thinking about going to Cocoline, Saekim, and Grace Onyoung for a consultation in 6 months. (they are all reputable clinics and have alot of local reviews)


----------



## jackieknows

zubuyu said:


> I highly recommend finding your own clinics and hiring a translator yourself. From what I've heard doc finder Korea only takes you to hospitals that they have agreements with? With that said, I am researching into revision clinics as well and so far I thinking about going to Cocoline, Saekim, and Grace Onyoung for a consultation in 6 months. (they are all reputable clinics and have alot of local reviews)


Do these clinic have an English translator? Or airport drop off and pickup? Did you had your rhinoplasty in the US? I’m thinking abt going to Cinderella, Nana & banobagi. This is just really scary, I’m hoping that this will be my second and last revision☺️


----------



## retrothicc

smallface said:


> Planning to go to Korea in July for primary rhino (silicone with DCF), lateral cantho, facial asymmetry correction (cheekbone area) & forehead augmentation. These are the clinics I've narrowed down for rhino - being the most important surgery to me.
> 
> Which would be your top choice in terms of surgeon skill and style - distinguishable difference, not subtle -at least not at the tip.
> 
> ASPS http://en.asps.co.kr/info/info02.asp
> 
> Nana - but they use rib and not DCF http://en.nanaprs.com/
> 
> Koko - Heard good reviews about Dr. Cho Bae Jang https://sites.google.com/view/koko-plastic-surgery-clinic/
> 
> The Plus http://theplus.asia/eng/
> 
> Kowon  https://korea-plastic-surgery-database.com/for/kowon-plastic-surgery.html
> 
> 
> Any other skilled rhino surgeon recs? I'm looking more at surgeon skill and track record than clinic or brand name.
> 
> I'm looking to increase bridge and reshape the tip - too fleshy and bulbous with thick skin. Open to revision rhino surgeons - pretty sure they're more skilled.
> 
> Would you recommend going for rib or silicone + DCF or ear cartilage? Which has the longest shelf life - ie less warping/shifting/rejection?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



My friend was just quoted for rhino with Nana. They were told that they would need Silicone, actually. And that rib was possible, but not the recommendation. So Nana definitely does rhino implants.

I'm helping my friend compile a rhino list at the moment, actually. If you want to DM me, I can show you my complete quote list and blacklist.

We were originally interested in MINE too. They offered very attractive prices, and wanted my friend to be a ps model for them. But we decided against it after reading this post (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mine-plastic-surgery-clinic-in-seoul.1033464/). I usually take purseforum botched claims with a grain of salt, but the issues with this rhino primary (and revision) were_ so_ severe. It is very clear by MINE's radio silence that this person was operated on by a ghost doctor.

In my research, getting the primary rhino right is essential, and may even be worth a premium. Never go with the cheapest option, go with the one that has the results and the vibe you trust.

*One thing you could consider is this: go to expensive rhinoplasty docs in the states and just pay for their consultation fee. Find out exactly what they would do to your nose, what they think is realistic and possible for it, and then arm yourself with that information. Use it as a comparison point for your process in Korea. *The difficulty with Korean clinics is that they never pump the breaks on your expectations - because of the stiff competition, they will always say they can give you exactly what you want. Because if they don't, as a consumer, you're just going to keep going to other clinics until they tell you what you want to hear. Korean plastic surgeons are not wizards, and their expedited procedures can be trimmed in just the right areas for price, or they can be a nightmare of cut corners that ends up with serious consequences for YOU.

Two clinics I have been trying to get more info on are: The Time // Cooki. Both are very popular with locals and very small operations.

Good luck!


----------



## hvyln

Hi, *retrothicc , *do you mind DMing me your quote list and blacklist? I'm also interested in rhino and am in the middle of gathering prices, but most clinics are taking forever to answer back.

From what everyone on the forum said, it seems that, on average, rhino is ~3-5k for the foreigner price.


----------



## ps4479

smallface said:


> Planning to go to Korea in July for primary rhino (silicone with DCF), lateral cantho, facial asymmetry correction (cheekbone area) & forehead augmentation. These are the clinics I've narrowed down for rhino - being the most important surgery to me.
> 
> Which would be your top choice in terms of surgeon skill and style - distinguishable difference, not subtle -at least not at the tip.
> 
> ASPS http://en.asps.co.kr/info/info02.asp
> 
> Nana - but they use rib and not DCF http://en.nanaprs.com/
> 
> Koko - Heard good reviews about Dr. Cho Bae Jang https://sites.google.com/view/koko-plastic-surgery-clinic/
> 
> The Plus http://theplus.asia/eng/
> 
> Kowon  https://korea-plastic-surgery-database.com/for/kowon-plastic-surgery.html
> 
> 
> Any other skilled rhino surgeon recs? I'm looking more at surgeon skill and track record than clinic or brand name.
> 
> I'm looking to increase bridge and reshape the tip - too fleshy and bulbous with thick skin. Open to revision rhino surgeons - pretty sure they're more skilled.
> 
> Would you recommend going for rib or silicone + DCF or ear cartilage? Which has the longest shelf life - ie less warping/shifting/rejection?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I consulted NANA and they offered silicone though


----------



## retrothicc

hvyln said:


> Hi, *retrothicc , *do you mind DMing me your quote list and blacklist? I'm also interested in rhino and am in the middle of gathering prices, but most clinics are taking forever to answer back.
> 
> From what everyone on the forum said, it seems that, on average, rhino is ~3-5k for the foreigner price.



Sure! I’ll send it later tonight.


----------



## MG88

Soulhappy said:


> Answer has great reviews in Korean sites and the doctor is very ethical (at least based on his YouTube vids).
> 
> Not the type to push for random procedures unlike other doctors/consultants in Korea.


sorry but i have to disagree, watch "edward avilla" rhinoplasty video on youtube, he did his first nose job with answer then after a year he had to do a revision with april21 because his first nose job with answer didnt really change much. also look at another youtuber called "haeppy" video on youtube, he did his first nose job at answer but after a year also had to do a revision with a different clinic. look at their noses after the first time with answer and you'll know what i mean.


----------



## zubuyu

Out of the 3 only grace ouyang had a English translator. The other two didn’t but it don’t imagine it would be hard to find one. I did my nose my korea with a bigger hospital.


----------



## Lia336

Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't haeppy get just nose fillers with answer? I think it totally depends on the person, because some people might actually prefer a very natural/ slight difference 


MG88 said:


> sorry but i have to disagree, watch "edward avilla" rhinoplasty video on youtube, he did his first nose job with answer then after a year he had to do a revision with april21 because his first nose job with answer didnt really change much. also look at another youtuber called "haeppy" video on youtube, he did his first nose job at answer but after a year also had to do a revision with a different clinic. look at their noses after the first time with answer and you'll know what i mean.


----------



## MG88

Lia336 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't haeppy get just nose fillers with answer? I think it totally depends on the person, because some people might actually prefer a very natural/ slight difference


he also got rhinoplasty with them (answer), he even said it on one of his ig live before, then after about a year later he got another rhinoplasty with "iron clinic" both affiliated with tony medina's "seoul guide medical" company


----------



## coffeeandmilk

retrothicc said:


> My friend was just quoted for rhino with Nana. They were told that they would need Silicone, actually. And that rib was possible, but not the recommendation. So Nana definitely does rhino implants.
> 
> I'm helping my friend compile a rhino list at the moment, actually. If you want to DM me, I can show you my complete quote list and blacklist.
> 
> We were originally interested in MINE too. They offered very attractive prices, and wanted my friend to be a ps model for them. But we decided against it after reading this post (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mine-plastic-surgery-clinic-in-seoul.1033464/). I usually take purseforum botched claims with a grain of salt, but the issues with this rhino primary (and revision) were_ so_ severe. It is very clear by MINE's radio silence that this person was operated on by a ghost doctor.
> 
> In my research, getting the primary rhino right is essential, and may even be worth a premium. Never go with the cheapest option, go with the one that has the results and the vibe you trust.
> 
> *One thing you could consider is this: go to expensive rhinoplasty docs in the states and just pay for their consultation fee. Find out exactly what they would do to your nose, what they think is realistic and possible for it, and then arm yourself with that information. Use it as a comparison point for your process in Korea. *The difficulty with Korean clinics is that they never pump the breaks on your expectations - because of the stiff competition, they will always say they can give you exactly what you want. Because if they don't, as a consumer, you're just going to keep going to other clinics until they tell you what you want to hear. Korean plastic surgeons are not wizards, and their expedited procedures can be trimmed in just the right areas for price, or they can be a nightmare of cut corners that ends up with serious consequences for YOU.
> 
> Two clinics I have been trying to get more info on are: The Time // Cooki. Both are very popular with locals and very small operations.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi! I'm also looking for rhino at korea, if you could send me your chart list that would be very helpful!


----------



## rejoice

retrothicc said:


> Sure! I’ll send it later tonight.


Hi, if you don’t mind I’m also starting my research, could you send me your list as well please?


----------



## unemployed

Mazikeen said:


> Don't go to Wannabe for revision, Dr. Cha is only good for primary surgery. For revision I would recommend Dr. Seo - Dot Plastic surgery, Dr. Chung Eve plastic surgery or Dr. Shin Shinseung.


Does Dr Chung from Eve plastic surgery speak English ?


----------



## tayyyk90

I’d go with the doctor you feel most comfortable after meeting them in person or at least virtually(?) if thats a thing… for me my priority was feeling comfortable in terms of communications with the doctor and I had good experiences consulting with Dr. Kang at Migo, Dr. Kim at Cocoline, and Dr. Kim at Eight(He spoke fluent English which was a huge bonus), and the Plus.


----------



## mmsnyc

Hi girls, I’m going to JT plastic surgery. And there is kaokao group for discussion, if you would like to join please pm me. I’m looking for surgery buddy too, as long as the border opens up, I’m heading.


----------



## queen82

mmsnyc said:


> Hi girls, I’m going to JT plastic surgery. And there is kaokao group for discussion, if you would like to join please pm me. I’m looking for surgery buddy too, as long as the border opens up, I’m heading.


Hi hi! may I ask when you or the group members are planning on visiting? I am keen to visit in this year! And is this chat group only for rhinoplasty?  Thank you!


----------



## mmsnyc

queen82 said:


> Hi hi! may I ask when you or the group members are planning on visiting? I am keen to visit in this year! And is this chat group only for rhinoplasty?  Thank you!


I plan on Mid November Mid December. I think as long as plastic surgery, everything can be discuss here


----------



## queen82

mmsnyc said:


> I plan on Mid November Mid December. I think as long as plastic surgery, everything can be discuss here


Thank you for the reply! Just sent you a DM!..(I think..)


----------



## dapeter

Hi, I am new here and since rhinoplasty(male, revision) is one of the surgeries on my list, I decided to make my first post on this thread. Umm Hi all!


----------



## cararchitect

Does anyone know a good surgeon to deal with asymmetry of the nostrils and/base?


----------



## actuallyacat

tayyyk90 said:


> I’d go with the doctor you feel most comfortable after meeting them in person or at least virtually(?) if thats a thing… for me my priority was feeling comfortable in terms of communications with the doctor and I had good experiences consulting with Dr. Kang at Migo, Dr. Kim at Cocoline, and Dr. Kim at Eight(He spoke fluent English which was a huge bonus), and the Plus.



3 out of 4 of the doctors you consulted are on my list lol! I'm curious which doctor you went with and if you have any reviews posted.


----------



## hvyln

mmsnyc said:


> Hi girls, I’m going to JT plastic surgery. And there is kaokao group for discussion, if you would like to join please pm me. I’m looking for surgery buddy too, as long as the border opens up, I’m heading.



I'm interested in JT plastic surgery as well! If you don't mind me asking, are you going for the natural or dramatic route? I want a semi-dramatic/dolly style.


----------



## dapeter

actuallyacat said:


> 3 out of 4 of the doctors you consulted are on my list lol! I'm curious which doctor you went with and if you have any reviews posted.


I was quite interested in the plus clinic. how was your experience with them? thank you!


----------



## mmsnyc

hvyln said:


> I'm interested in JT plastic surgery as well! If you don't mind me asking, are you going for the natural or dramatic route? I want a semi-dramatic/dolly style.


Semi because I don’t want to look like plastic doll and do not want to look like didn’t do anything


----------



## tayyyk90

actuallyacat said:


> 3 out of 4 of the doctors you consulted are on my list lol! I'm curious which doctor you went with and if you have any reviews posted.


Hi!! Sorry for the late reply I’ve been swamped with work! I never actually posted any reviews here after my rhinoplasty but I did end up going with Dr. Jay Kim at Eight! I have to say that my decision came super close between him and Dr. Kim at Cocoline because Cocoline specializes in deviated septum’s which was a major issue I needed and wanted to fix through my rhinoplasty, but after some research on and gut-feeling I knew that I wanted to go with Dr. Jay Kim at Eight - super happy with my results and its been two years! Have you consulted with any of them so far @actuallyacat ??!


----------



## actuallyacat

tayyyk90 said:


> Hi!! Sorry for the late reply I’ve been swamped with work! I never actually posted any reviews here after my rhinoplasty but I did end up going with Dr. Jay Kim at Eight! I have to say that my decision came super close between him and Dr. Kim at Cocoline because Cocoline specializes in deviated septum’s which was a major issue I needed and wanted to fix through my rhinoplasty, but after some research on and gut-feeling I knew that I wanted to go with Dr. Jay Kim at Eight - super happy with my results and its been two years! Have you consulted with any of them so far @actuallyacat ??!



That's awesome, I'm glad you're happy with your results! I hope I'll be as happy after my rhino. My top choices are The Plus and Dr. Kim who was previously at Cocoline (he opened his own clinic recently). Would you mind sharing your experience consulting at The Plus and Cocoline? I haven't contacted them yet. Do they have English consultants? How are their prices? Were there any particular reasons you didn't pick them, like did you see anything you considered red flags?


----------



## gabyella

Anyone has actually got rhinoplasty recently in SK? Mind sharing ur experience & dr? Thank u!


----------



## ivygreen

retrothicc said:


> My friend was just quoted for rhino with Nana. They were told that they would need Silicone, actually. And that rib was possible, but not the recommendation. So Nana definitely does rhino implants.
> 
> I'm helping my friend compile a rhino list at the moment, actually. If you want to DM me, I can show you my complete quote list and blacklist.
> 
> We were originally interested in MINE too. They offered very attractive prices, and wanted my friend to be a ps model for them. But we decided against it after reading this post (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mine-plastic-surgery-clinic-in-seoul.1033464/). I usually take purseforum botched claims with a grain of salt, but the issues with this rhino primary (and revision) were_ so_ severe. It is very clear by MINE's radio silence that this person was operated on by a ghost doctor.
> 
> In my research, getting the primary rhino right is essential, and may even be worth a premium. Never go with the cheapest option, go with the one that has the results and the vibe you trust.
> 
> *One thing you could consider is this: go to expensive rhinoplasty docs in the states and just pay for their consultation fee. Find out exactly what they would do to your nose, what they think is realistic and possible for it, and then arm yourself with that information. Use it as a comparison point for your process in Korea. *The difficulty with Korean clinics is that they never pump the breaks on your expectations - because of the stiff competition, they will always say they can give you exactly what you want. Because if they don't, as a consumer, you're just going to keep going to other clinics until they tell you what you want to hear. Korean plastic surgeons are not wizards, and their expedited procedures can be trimmed in just the right areas for price, or they can be a nightmare of cut corners that ends up with serious consequences for YOU.
> 
> Two clinics I have been trying to get more info on are: The Time // Cooki. Both are very popular with locals and very small operations.
> 
> Good luck!


hi! can you dm me your blacklist and quote list? ty!


----------



## huongkim

Hi, I am going to Korea for rhino. Did you put deposit at JT? Do they have English translator? If you don't mind, could you please share the price? Thank you so much.  





mmsnyc said:


> Hi girls, I’m going to JT plastic surgery. And there is kaokao group for discussion, if you would like to join please pm me. I’m looking for surgery buddy too, as long as the border opens up, I’m heading.


----------



## retrothicc

ivygreen said:


> hi! can you dm me your blacklist and quote list? ty!



I think you already found it in my personal thread~ DM me if you have any questions though


----------



## remembermec0c0

retrothicc said:


> I think you already found it in my personal thread~ DM me if you have any questions though



Can you DM me too pleaseeee?


----------



## retrothicc

remembermec0c0 said:


> Can you DM me too pleaseeee?



If it's the list you want, here's the link


----------



## tayyyk90

actuallyacat said:


> That's awesome, I'm glad you're happy with your results! I hope I'll be as happy after my rhino. My top choices are The Plus and Dr. Kim who was previously at Cocoline (he opened his own clinic recently). Would you mind sharing your experience consulting at The Plus and Cocoline? I haven't contacted them yet. Do they have English consultants? How are their prices? Were there any particular reasons you didn't pick them, like did you see anything you considered red flags?



I hope you will be too! I remember the Plus had English speaking staff to help with communication! Cocoline didn’t but Dr. Kim’s English was enough to get by for consulting! I remember appreciating his efforts in trying to speak english to his best ability… what is his new clinic called?! The only thing I’d have to say about both the clinics is that it wasn’t cheap…especially the Plus. Considering my case and that it wasn’t a revision and all. And if im being honest I just didn’t have that connection with Dr. Jeong despite how skilled he seemed! Try consulting with them online to get a rough price first I’d say and you can probably negotiate it down a bit if you make your decision to proceed with one. Doesn’t hurt to consult online so I’d say contact some of the other clinics and doctors I mentioned too! I felt that getting different opinions and comparing what each doctor had to say/recommend really helped me decide in the end….Eight wasn’t my top 2 choice initially but I definitely took turns after consulting with different doctors — hope this helps @actuallyacat !!


----------



## actuallyacat

tayyyk90 said:


> I hope you will be too! I remember the Plus had English speaking staff to help with communication! Cocoline didn’t but Dr. Kim’s English was enough to get by for consulting! I remember appreciating his efforts in trying to speak english to his best ability… what is his new clinic called?! The only thing I’d have to say about both the clinics is that it wasn’t cheap…especially the Plus. Considering my case and that it wasn’t a revision and all. And if im being honest I just didn’t have that connection with Dr. Jeong despite how skilled he seemed! Try consulting with them online to get a rough price first I’d say and you can probably negotiate it down a bit if you make your decision to proceed with one. Doesn’t hurt to consult online so I’d say contact some of the other clinics and doctors I mentioned too! I felt that getting different opinions and comparing what each doctor had to say/recommend really helped me decide in the end….Eight wasn’t my top 2 choice initially but I definitely took turns after consulting with different doctors — hope this helps @actuallyacat !!



Dr Kim's clinic is 1st button. I contacted a couple of clinics for estimates a while back and I agree it's interesting to compare the different procedures they recommend. Thanks for your input and well wishes!


----------



## didigiraffes

actuallyacat said:


> Dr Kim's clinic is 1st button. I contacted a couple of clinics for estimates a while back and I agree it's interesting to compare the different procedures they recommend. Thanks for your input and well wishes!



Anyone consulted with 1st button? I also wanted to go for cocoline, I heard it's popular amongst locals, but Dr Kim left and opened his new clinic.


----------



## lisajeon02

I heard Marble and Dream Medical group were good for nose.


----------



## DonutStar096

retrothicc said:


> My friend was just quoted for rhino with Nana. They were told that they would need Silicone, actually. And that rib was possible, but not the recommendation. So Nana definitely does rhino implants.
> 
> I'm helping my friend compile a rhino list at the moment, actually. If you want to DM me, I can show you my complete quote list and blacklist.
> 
> We were originally interested in MINE too. They offered very attractive prices, and wanted my friend to be a ps model for them. But we decided against it after reading this post (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mine-plastic-surgery-clinic-in-seoul.1033464/). I usually take purseforum botched claims with a grain of salt, but the issues with this rhino primary (and revision) were_ so_ severe. It is very clear by MINE's radio silence that this person was operated on by a ghost doctor.
> 
> In my research, getting the primary rhino right is essential, and may even be worth a premium. Never go with the cheapest option, go with the one that has the results and the vibe you trust.
> 
> *One thing you could consider is this: go to expensive rhinoplasty docs in the states and just pay for their consultation fee. Find out exactly what they would do to your nose, what they think is realistic and possible for it, and then arm yourself with that information. Use it as a comparison point for your process in Korea. *The difficulty with Korean clinics is that they never pump the breaks on your expectations - because of the stiff competition, they will always say they can give you exactly what you want. Because if they don't, as a consumer, you're just going to keep going to other clinics until they tell you what you want to hear. Korean plastic surgeons are not wizards, and their expedited procedures can be trimmed in just the right areas for price, or they can be a nightmare of cut corners that ends up with serious consequences for YOU.
> 
> Two clinics I have been trying to get more info on are: The Time // Cooki. Both are very popular with locals and very small operations.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi! I know it has been a while since this post was made. Do you mind DM'ing me of quotes and your blacklist also? I just started compiling prices from a few clinics myself and they seem to be ridiculously high around 8.5mil won for a deviated septum + rhinoplasty  Thanks in advance.


----------



## retrothicc

DonutStar096 said:


> Hi! I know it has been a while since this post was made. Do you mind DM'ing me of quotes and your blacklist also? I just started compiling prices from a few clinics myself and they seem to be ridiculously high around 8.5mil won for a deviated septum + rhinoplasty  Thanks in advance.


Masterlist + Blacklist link
Forum post


----------



## heysayse7en

tayyyk90 said:


> I hope you will be too! I remember the Plus had English speaking staff to help with communication! Cocoline didn’t but Dr. Kim’s English was enough to get by for consulting! I remember appreciating his efforts in trying to speak english to his best ability… what is his new clinic called?! The only thing I’d have to say about both the clinics is that it wasn’t cheap…especially the Plus. Considering my case and that it wasn’t a revision and all. And if im being honest I just didn’t have that connection with Dr. Jeong despite how skilled he seemed! Try consulting with them online to get a rough price first I’d say and you can probably negotiate it down a bit if you make your decision to proceed with one. Doesn’t hurt to consult online so I’d say contact some of the other clinics and doctors I mentioned too! I felt that getting different opinions and comparing what each doctor had to say/recommend really helped me decide in the end….Eight wasn’t my top 2 choice initially but I definitely took turns after consulting with different doctors — hope this helps @actuallyacat !!


Can I ask how much you were quoted and were you able to negotiate for a discount? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ps2307

heysayse7en said:


> Can I ask how much you were quoted and were you able to negotiate for a discount? Thanks in advance!



not OP but i've asked dr kim (formerly from cocoline & he's now opened his own clinic called 1st button) for his prices and here they are:

primary rhinoplasty 3.5mil krw
alar reduction 500k~1mil krw
septoplasty + turbinoplasty 1.5mil krw (this is only if you have a deviated septum/issues with your nasal turbinates. dr kim can fix these for you too as he's an ENT)
10% will be added if you pay by credit card or want to get a tax refund receipt. my friend did her surgery with him and was quoted the same too. i don't think he's doing discount at this time. iirc he used silicone for the bridge + cartilage from her nose for the tip


----------



## heysayse7en

ps2307 said:


> not OP but i've asked dr kim (formerly from cocoline & he's now opened his own clinic called 1st button) for his prices and here they are:
> 
> primary rhinoplasty 3.5mil krw
> alar reduction 500k~1mil krw
> septoplasty + turbinoplasty 1.5mil krw (this is only if you have a deviated septum/issues with your nasal turbinates. dr kim can fix these for you too as he's an ENT)
> 10% will be added if you pay by credit card or want to get a tax refund receipt. my friend did her surgery with him and was quoted the same too. i don't think he's doing discount at this time. iirc he used silicone for the bridge + cartilage from her nose for the tip


oh i see thanks for the info though i wanted to know the prices for Eight PS as I saw their photos and look good in general

Nevertheless good info!


----------



## bubble2020

imnotcool said:


> Do you guys know any good clinic for revision rhinoplasty? It's going to be my 6th... rhinoplasty.


I know The Best 3 plastic surgeons of revision rhinoplasty in SK, Are you done it?


----------



## Kay_3737

Is there anyone whos interested in Girin PS with any news ??


----------



## cats1909

bubble2020 said:


> I know The Best 3 plastic surgeons of revision rhinoplasty in SK, Are you done it?


I am looking for a revision, have been told by many consultations that I will need rib. please let us know.


----------



## remembermec0c0

cats1909 said:


> I am looking for a revision, have been told by many consultations that I will need rib. please let us know.



Same here!


----------



## remembermec0c0

imnotcool said:


> Do you guys know any good clinic for revision rhinoplasty? It's going to be my 6th... rhinoplasty.



Have you gotten your revision yet?


----------



## peterbestkim

Kuromi_Love said:


> Wannabe? I read in another thread that they are ghosting and blocking English-speaking people on their Kakao at the moment.


Thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## peterbestkim

remembermec0c0 said:


> Same here!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> imnotcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys know any good clinic for revision rhinoplasty? It's going to be my 6th... rhinoplasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!
Click to expand...


----------



## peterbestkim

Hi guys

I had nose surgery 2 years ago in Thailand using an L-type silicone implant. It was my first surgery.
.
Even after the downtime, however, the nose bridge seems a bit too high and wide, and the tip of the nose is also too high, which makes my face look unnatural and too visible. And that is why I want to have revision surgery.

I need help from those who know of the best doctor, best clinic, hospital in South Korea that is good at natural male nose revision surgery, those who can recommend such hospitals, and those who have had surgery at such hospitals!

TQ


----------



## jj.banana

retrothicc said:


> Sure! I’ll send it later tonight.


Hey, would you mind sharing that w me too? I'm in the researching phase and narrowing down is taking tremendously long im worried i wont be able to book a procedure done on time.


----------



## jj.banana

mmsnyc said:


> I plan on Mid November Mid December. I think as long as plastic surgery, everything can be discuss here


Hi, Im new on this platform, not sure how to PM you but can i be added to this group as well? Oh it might be better if you could pm me. Thanks


----------



## trader212

Has anyone heard of Dr. Kim Hyun Seok or have any info on him? Tough to find reviews. khsps.com is his site


----------



## pebblesandbam

ps2307 said:


> not OP but i've asked dr kim (formerly from cocoline & he's now opened his own clinic called 1st button) for his prices and here they are:
> 
> primary rhinoplasty 3.5mil krw
> alar reduction 500k~1mil krw
> septoplasty + turbinoplasty 1.5mil krw (this is only if you have a deviated septum/issues with your nasal turbinates. dr kim can fix these for you too as he's an ENT)
> 10% will be added if you pay by credit card or want to get a tax refund receipt. my friend did her surgery with him and was quoted the same too. i don't think he's doing discount at this time. iirc he used silicone for the bridge + cartilage from her nose for the tip



did you reach out to him in English / which channel did you use? KKT? 
thanks in advance!


----------



## ps2307

pebblesandbam said:


> did you reach out to him in English / which channel did you use? KKT?
> thanks in advance!


Yup! My friend had his Kakao so she just sent me his profile. I can't seem to find his ID though.
But my friend told me that she sent a message in English the KKT account listed on their site: https://www.1stbutton.com/
And after a bit, he contacted her directly with his personal KKT since he's the only one who can speak in English. His English is not perfect but it's understandable  His ID looks like this!


----------



## Aush101

coffeeandmilk said:


> Hi! I'm also looking for rhino at korea, if you could send me your chart list that would be very helpful!


Hello! Would you mind sending me your list please?


----------



## may2012

retrothicc said:


> My friend was just quoted for rhino with Nana. They were told that they would need Silicone, actually. And that rib was possible, but not the recommendation. So Nana definitely does rhino implants.
> 
> I'm helping my friend compile a rhino list at the moment, actually. If you want to DM me, I can show you my complete quote list and blacklist.
> 
> We were originally interested in MINE too. They offered very attractive prices, and wanted my friend to be a ps model for them. But we decided against it after reading this post (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mine-plastic-surgery-clinic-in-seoul.1033464/). I usually take purseforum botched claims with a grain of salt, but the issues with this rhino primary (and revision) were_ so_ severe. It is very clear by MINE's radio silence that this person was operated on by a ghost doctor.
> 
> In my research, getting the primary rhino right is essential, and may even be worth a premium. Never go with the cheapest option, go with the one that has the results and the vibe you trust.
> 
> *One thing you could consider is this: go to expensive rhinoplasty docs in the states and just pay for their consultation fee. Find out exactly what they would do to your nose, what they think is realistic and possible for it, and then arm yourself with that information. Use it as a comparison point for your process in Korea. *The difficulty with Korean clinics is that they never pump the breaks on your expectations - because of the stiff competition, they will always say they can give you exactly what you want. Because if they don't, as a consumer, you're just going to keep going to other clinics until they tell you what you want to hear. Korean plastic surgeons are not wizards, and their expedited procedures can be trimmed in just the right areas for price, or they can be a nightmare of cut corners that ends up with serious consequences for YOU.
> 
> Two clinics I have been trying to get more info on are: The Time // Cooki. Both are very popular with locals and very small operations.
> 
> Good luck!


Do you mind DM me your list also please? T^T I would really appreciate that


----------



## KaitlinD

smallface said:


> Planning to go to Korea in July for primary rhino (silicone with DCF), lateral cantho, facial asymmetry correction (cheekbone area) & forehead augmentation. These are the clinics I've narrowed down for rhino - being the most important surgery to me.
> 
> Which would be your top choice in terms of surgeon skill and style - distinguishable difference, not subtle -at least not at the tip.
> 
> ASPS http://en.asps.co.kr/info/info02.asp
> 
> Nana - but they use rib and not DCF http://en.nanaprs.com/
> 
> Koko - Heard good reviews about Dr. Cho Bae Jang https://sites.google.com/view/koko-plastic-surgery-clinic/
> 
> The Plus http://theplus.asia/eng/
> 
> Kowon  https://korea-plastic-surgery-database.com/for/kowon-plastic-surgery.html
> 
> 
> Any other skilled rhino surgeon recs? I'm looking more at surgeon skill and track record than clinic or brand name.
> 
> I'm looking to increase bridge and reshape the tip - too fleshy and bulbous with thick skin. Open to revision rhino surgeons - pretty sure they're more skilled.
> 
> Would you recommend going for rib or silicone + DCF or ear cartilage? Which has the longest shelf life - ie less warping/shifting/rejection?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, it helps me a lot, thank you so much for the informations. My plan is in April to do Rhinoplasty. I want to augment nose bridge without silicone, is that possible? Do you know good surgeon and clinic?


----------



## bunny2484

Ellie Choi said:


> Not yet, because I had my eyes done there and now need time to save some money, but I think in 2 months I'll be able to get the surgery done. Also two of my friends done hump reduction surgery and was very satisfied with the results✌


What procedures did you undergo for eyes?


----------



## bunny2484

tayyyk90 said:


> Hi!! Sorry for the late reply I’ve been swamped with work! I never actually posted any reviews here after my rhinoplasty but I did end up going with Dr. Jay Kim at Eight! I have to say that my decision came super close between him and Dr. Kim at Cocoline because Cocoline specializes in deviated septum’s which was a major issue I needed and wanted to fix through my rhinoplasty, but after some research on and gut-feeling I knew that I wanted to go with Dr. Jay Kim at Eight - super happy with my results and its been two years! Have you consulted with any of them so far @actuallyacat ??!



What implant did you use? I am planning to get rhinoplasty soon


----------



## bunny2484

KaitlinD said:


> Hi, it helps me a lot, thank you so much for the informations. My plan is in April to do Rhinoplasty. I want to augment nose bridge without silicone, is that possible? Do you know good surgeon and clinic?


It is possible. You will have to use cartilage. Same here, I do not prefer silicone.


----------



## macana

What are your thoughts on septal cartilage vs ear cartilage for the tip? 

I heard septal cartilage is very hard but because of that, it can provide a better shape/support. On the other hand, ear cartilage is softer so it doesn't feel as foreign but due to its softness, it is more flimsy and naturally curved.


----------



## umarkim

Anyone know who is ENT certified, who also is experienced with fillers? Primarily asking because my hump was literally removed, not sure why. Thinking a filler would be best. Any ideas? Thank you


----------



## Kay_3737

umarkim said:


> Anyone know who is ENT certified, who also is experienced with fillers? Primarily asking because my hump was literally removed, not sure why. Thinking a filler would be best. Any ideas? Thank you


1st Button Dr Kim is ENT specialist
Not sure about fillers though


----------



## peterbestkim

Hey, I am considering Banana, Premier, Miho and VG for rhinoplasty revision in this April or May. Would love to hear others thoughts on these clinics.


----------



## cocopixiegirls

What about Dr. Cha Young Kang at Nose Lab? Has anyone had any experiences with him or heard anything? His gallery looks amazing!


----------



## CJYin

peterbestkim said:


> Hey, I am considering Banana, Premier, Miho and VG for rhinoplasty revision in this April or May. Would love to hear others thoughts on these clinics.








						Terrible experience at Premier
					

I just got a rhinoplasty revision at Premier. I've had my share of work done and by far, this is the absolute worst. Come here if you want to feel forgotten as one of many in a huge factory.   In hindsight, I should have seen the warning signs. They are a small clinic operating like they are a...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



RE: Premier, you might like to read this first, there's a negative review on beautyhacker too


----------



## peterbestkim

CJYin said:


> Terrible experience at Premier
> 
> 
> I just got a rhinoplasty revision at Premier. I've had my share of work done and by far, this is the absolute worst. Come here if you want to feel forgotten as one of many in a huge factory.   In hindsight, I should have seen the warning signs. They are a small clinic operating like they are a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Premier, you might like to read this first, there's a negative review on beautyhacker too


Thank you so much


----------



## SassyJj

ivygreen said:


> hi! can you dm me your blacklist and quote list? ty!


I would appreciate if you can send me the list too . Thank you


----------



## Aush101

I had surgery at Braun. I am not happy with my results at all. I've been in a deep depression. I regret having the surgeries.


----------



## RosieChic1719

Aush101 said:


> I had surgery at Braun. I am not happy with my results at all. I've been in a deep depression. I regret having the surgeries.



Sorry to hear that. Which procedure/sand surgeon?


----------



## SassyJj

Aush101 said:


> I had surgery at Braun. I am not happy with my results at all. I've been in a deep depression. I regret having the surgeries.


I am terribly sorry to hear that, I can only imagine what you gone through,, do you mind to share more?  I plan to contact them to arrange consultation in person for rhino and Lipo....Thank you


----------



## Backtoblack18

Aush101 said:


> I had surgery at Braun. I am not happy with my results at all. I've been in a deep depression. I regret having the surgeries.


Sorry to hear  was this your first revision?


----------



## JYP

Hi everyone! Has anyone received any review about JW, Hanabi, or 1st Button?


----------



## Aush101

Backtoblack18 said:


> Sorry to hear  was this your first revision?



No, this was my 5th revision. I'm now looking at getting a revision from Dr Umit Taskin in turkey.


----------



## RosieChic1719

Backtoblack18 said:


> Sorry to hear  was this your first revision?


Which surgeon did you have? 
I have a consult with them for mine soon. 
can I dm you?


----------



## Aush101

This is my before


----------



## jiii2200

tayyyk90 said:


> Hi!! Sorry for the late reply I’ve been swamped with work! I never actually posted any reviews here after my rhinoplasty but I did end up going with Dr. Jay Kim at Eight! I have to say that my decision came super close between him and Dr. Kim at Cocoline because Cocoline specializes in deviated septum’s which was a major issue I needed and wanted to fix through my rhinoplasty, but after some research on and gut-feeling I knew that I wanted to go with Dr. Jay Kim at Eight - super happy with my results and its been two years! Have you consulted with any of them so far @actuallyacat ??!


 hi i am looking into eight can i pm you or message you on KKT please?


----------



## Backtoblack18

Aush101 said:


> This is my before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441503


Does your nose feel hard? Do you have alot of scar tissue?
When I was planning my revision years ago , one korean clinic told me to take Rizaben to soften scar tissue. Can make revisions more successful.  However, I would ask my pcp and future surgeon if it was OK to take before taking it

Luckily I didn't have any adverse side effects. I bought mines from a Japanese store online. It made my nose much softer


----------



## Lia336

Guys what are your thoughts on Answer plastic surgery ?


----------



## smallface

didigiraffes said:


> Anyone consulted with 1st button? I also wanted to go for cocoline, I heard it's popular amongst locals, but Dr Kim left and opened his new clinic.



Which clinic is Dr Kim at now?


----------



## KaitlinD

Hi everyone 
Can you please recommend hospitals that are famous for no-implant rhinoplasty?
I was interested in GNG but there are some bad reviews so I excluded it from my list.
Is there anyone who got No-implant rhinoplasty in Korea?


----------



## flowerbada

I recommend KoKo in Apgujeong. Dr. Cho did a great job with my nose! 4th revision.


----------



## unemployed

flowerbada said:


> I recommend KoKo in Apgujeong. Dr. Cho did a great job with my nose! 4th revision.


I’ve been looking into getting my nose done at this clinic for a while now so that’s great to hear. However does Dr cho speak English ?


----------



## PJKB

Does anyone have any info on the following: Atop, Grace Onyoung, Highvom, Hit, Kobijou, Kowon, Zestar? They're all smaller clinics that cater to locals. I'm consulting with them now but I'm curious if anyone here has done a procedure with them.


----------



## shraders

Going to korea in a few days and looking to do nose and chin fillers as I don't think i'm ready to do something permanent for now. It's been hard looking for recommendations for non-surgical procedures so would appreciate if anyone could share any clinics for fillers!


----------



## beefnoodles

KaitlinD said:


> Hi everyone
> Can you please recommend hospitals that are famous for no-implant rhinoplasty?
> I was interested in GNG but there are some bad reviews so I excluded it from my list.
> Is there anyone who got No-implant rhinoplasty in Korea?


Hi have you gone for your no implant surgery ?


----------



## user888

KaitlinD said:


> Hi everyone
> Can you please recommend hospitals that are famous for no-implant rhinoplasty?
> I was interested in GNG but there are some bad reviews so I excluded it from my list.
> Is there anyone who got No-implant rhinoplasty in Korea?


hey there sorry for the late response, 1st button does no implant


----------



## Height

PJKB said:


> Does anyone have any info on the following: Atop, Grace Onyoung, Highvom, Hit, Kobijou, Kowon, Zestar? They're all smaller clinics that cater to locals. I'm consulting with them now but I'm curious if anyone here has done a procedure with them.


Kobijou- be careful of the Chinese translator, she is very rude and mean. I was pressured to putting a deposit of $500k and when I tried to cancel the surgery 2 weeks prior, the consultant refused to refund me. I gave 2 weeks notice Instead of a last minute cancellation, so that they could still slot in a new patient. The doctor is slightly impatient and less friendly to share more details, eg I asked to show me the end results and the consultant said all these can be discussed on surgery day. The pictures they showed on their existing portfolios aren't fantastic nor impressive to begin with. As I went back to do research on the background of the doctor, it seems that he is ex director at Shimmian. And I don't see alot of reviews, positive ones, from Shimmian. I believe he started his practice not long ago, from the look of his history.


----------



## Height

On the contrary, Kowon has more responsive staff and consultation is more professional. The consultant even though a Korean, can speak good Chinese, and the doctor seem very friendly and willing to help.


----------



## humourous1632

retrothicc said:


> My friend was just quoted for rhino with Nana. They were told that they would need Silicone, actually. And that rib was possible, but not the recommendation. So Nana definitely does rhino implants.
> 
> I'm helping my friend compile a rhino list at the moment, actually. If you want to DM me, I can show you my complete quote list and blacklist.
> 
> We were originally interested in MINE too. They offered very attractive prices, and wanted my friend to be a ps model for them. But we decided against it after reading this post (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mine-plastic-surgery-clinic-in-seoul.1033464/). I usually take purseforum botched claims with a grain of salt, but the issues with this rhino primary (and revision) were_ so_ severe. It is very clear by MINE's radio silence that this person was operated on by a ghost doctor.
> 
> In my research, getting the primary rhino right is essential, and may even be worth a premium. Never go with the cheapest option, go with the one that has the results and the vibe you trust.
> 
> *One thing you could consider is this: go to expensive rhinoplasty docs in the states and just pay for their consultation fee. Find out exactly what they would do to your nose, what they think is realistic and possible for it, and then arm yourself with that information. Use it as a comparison point for your process in Korea. *The difficulty with Korean clinics is that they never pump the breaks on your expectations - because of the stiff competition, they will always say they can give you exactly what you want. Because if they don't, as a consumer, you're just going to keep going to other clinics until they tell you what you want to hear. Korean plastic surgeons are not wizards, and their expedited procedures can be trimmed in just the right areas for price, or they can be a nightmare of cut corners that ends up with serious consequences for YOU.
> 
> Two clinics I have been trying to get more info on are: The Time // Cooki. Both are very popular with locals and very small operations.
> 
> Good luck!


hi i would love to see your list! Please DM me! how was the results so far?


----------



## znemu

hi everyone!

im an 18 year old female from aus looking to get  primary rhino done in korea. im asian but honestly my nose resembles a black nose more. I’ve already contacted some clinics like DA (never got back to me) MIHO etc etc and they all reccommended osteotomy and alarplasty because I have huge wide nasal bones but my projection is okay (I’d still like a bit of improvement)

anyone know of any clinics that do dramatic results? im not too concerned with preserving ethnicity as im already pretty ethnically ambiguous. i just am really looking for a reduction in width overall, even more so than profile?

thanks!


----------



## beefnoodles

Height said:


> Kobijou- be careful of the Chinese translator, she is very rude and mean. I was pressured to putting a deposit of $500k and when I tried to cancel the surgery 2 weeks prior, the consultant refused to refund me. I gave 2 weeks notice Instead of a last minute cancellation, so that they could still slot in a new patient. The doctor is slightly impatient and less friendly to share more details, eg I asked to show me the end results and the consultant said all these can be discussed on surgery day. The pictures they showed on their existing portfolios aren't fantastic nor impressive to begin with. As I went back to do research on the background of the doctor, it seems that he is ex director at Shimmian. And I don't see alot of reviews, positive ones, from Shimmian. I believe he started his practice not long ago, from the look of his history.
> 
> 
> Height said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobijou- be careful of the Chinese translator, she is very rude and mean. I was pressured to putting a deposit of $500k and when I tried to cancel the surgery 2 weeks prior, the consultant refused to refund me. I gave 2 weeks notice Instead of a last minute cancellation, so that they could still slot in a new patient. The doctor is slightly impatient and less friendly to share more details, eg I asked to show me the end results and the consultant said all these can be discussed on surgery day. The pictures they showed on their existing portfolios aren't fantastic nor impressive to begin with. As I went back to do research on the background of the doctor, it seems that he is ex director at Shimmian. And I don't see alot of reviews, positive ones, from Shimmian. I believe he started his practice not long ago, from the look of his history.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing. I almost consulted with them.
Click to expand...


----------



## jenothesamoyed

Is Dream Medical any good for rhinoplasty?


----------



## Height

jenothesamoyed said:


> Is Dream Medical any good for rhinoplasty?


I think there are mixed reviews


----------



## jenothesamoyed

Height said:


> I think there are mixed reviews


Have you come across any reviews on this forum? If yes can you please attach the link? Thank you!


----------



## sunshine892

user888 said:


> hey there sorry for the late response, 1st button does no implant


Hey! How was 1st button, are you satisfy with your results?  How much did you have to pay, I heard that he recently increased his price


----------



## fluffnoki

retrothicc said:


> My friend was just quoted for rhino with Nana. They were told that they would need Silicone, actually. And that rib was possible, but not the recommendation. So Nana definitely does rhino implants.
> 
> I'm helping my friend compile a rhino list at the moment, actually. If you want to DM me, I can show you my complete quote list and blacklist.
> 
> We were originally interested in MINE too. They offered very attractive prices, and wanted my friend to be a ps model for them. But we decided against it after reading this post (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mine-plastic-surgery-clinic-in-seoul.1033464/). I usually take purseforum botched claims with a grain of salt, but the issues with this rhino primary (and revision) were_ so_ severe. It is very clear by MINE's radio silence that this person was operated on by a ghost doctor.
> 
> In my research, getting the primary rhino right is essential, and may even be worth a premium. Never go with the cheapest option, go with the one that has the results and the vibe you trust.
> 
> *One thing you could consider is this: go to expensive rhinoplasty docs in the states and just pay for their consultation fee. Find out exactly what they would do to your nose, what they think is realistic and possible for it, and then arm yourself with that information. Use it as a comparison point for your process in Korea. *The difficulty with Korean clinics is that they never pump the breaks on your expectations - because of the stiff competition, they will always say they can give you exactly what you want. Because if they don't, as a consumer, you're just going to keep going to other clinics until they tell you what you want to hear. Korean plastic surgeons are not wizards, and their expedited procedures can be trimmed in just the right areas for price, or they can be a nightmare of cut corners that ends up with serious consequences for YOU.
> 
> Two clinics I have been trying to get more info on are: The Time // Cooki. Both are very popular with locals and very small operations.
> 
> Good luck!


hii could you also send me your quote list and blacklist!! thank you


----------



## ah10zq2010

What is DCF?


----------



## cheeseramen00

Kuromi_Love said:


> Wannabe? I read in another thread that they are ghosting and blocking English-speaking people on their Kakao at the moment.


 They replied to me 1 day ago


----------



## stroboni

I'm making a post soon to follow along my journey as soon as my profile restrictions lifts (surgery date is Dec. 24th), but I recommend iLAC for a consultation! I found this clinic through another review: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-korean-rhinoplasty-journey.1055785/ , which he is super detailed in his journey as well. 

In the other post, "Apparently it's a newer clinic and one of the doctors (Dr. Joo Rak Kyun) is from A-Top and The Way." 
I was nearly an hour late because the  consultation for the previous clinic had such a long wait time, that my time was pushed way back. iLAC still took me though!

The doctor, Dr. Joo Rak Kyun, was so, so kind. He told me about my deviated septum and how I have to correct it because it'll distort the silicone in the future. He helped build my nose with me, compared to the other 3 clinics I went to which did not, and he talked about the E-line, the Golden Ratio, and showed me a bunch of photos (the other 3 did not). He showed me the silicone bridge sizes 3-4mm and asked me which ones I liked. Despite being nearly an hour late, this was the longest consultation I had with the doctor. He didn't rush me and checked in midway to make sure I was understanding all of the points he was talking about.


----------

